# Lösung für kleine seite mit viel CPU-Usage



## Layna (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo .
Ich bin über einen bekannten auf ein Problem gestoßen, zu dem mich eure ideen interessieren würden.
Eine Webseite die Aufgebaut wurde hat relativ wenige Daten (Wenn es hochkommt 10 PHP-Seiten, eine relativ kleine Datenbank, Traffic hält sich auch in grenzen), aber dabei relativ hohe last auf der CPU, da es war kleine aber VIELE datenbankzugriffe gibt.
Jetzt ist die Frage: was tun, wenn nicht auf einen kostenpflichtigen provider, der eventuell auch wegen der CPU ärger machen würde, umgestiegen werden soll? Gibt es vielleicht möglichkeiten sehr viele kleine SQL-Zugriffe so umubauen das die CPU weniger belastet wird?

Layna


----------



## timestamp (4. Januar 2011)

1) Wieviele Zugriffe sind es denn
2) Das kommt ganz auf die Zugriffe an, ohne die zu Sehen (und auch die Tabellen) lässt sich das nicht beantworten


----------



## Layna (4. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, recht hast du.
Habe aber bisher nur aussagen aus zweiter hand, die eigentliche betreuerin der Seite ist noch nicht direkt erreichbar gewesen.
Ich sammel aber sobald sie es ist genauere Daten .


----------



## mgraf (4. Januar 2011)

timestamp hat recht ohne genauere Informationen kann man nix genaues nicht sagen :-9

Aber ein paar generelle Dinge kann man eventuell versuchen:

Nur suchen was man braucht


```
SELECT *
```
sollte vermieden werden, besser

```
SELECT dataA, dataB
```

keine Wildcards, am Anfanf von LIKE Abfragen
DISTINCT vermeiden, wenn man GROUP BY verwenden kann/sollte
query_cache versuchen wenn geht
Ursachenforschung SLOW-LOGS und anschliessend EXPLAIN
richtiger Datentyp verwenden


Das ist mir mal jetzt eingefallen....

lg
michi


----------

